# Sticky  [Guide] RootzWiki *Official* List of Roms / Kernel's / Radios / Tweaks / Themes



## Rythmyc

Hey guys, here is a list of all the available Roms / Kernels / Radios / Tweaks / Themes for the Verizon Droid Charge. I wanted to thank our current Dev's for the time and effort they have put forth towards the released and un-released roms / kernels and radios we have available. Without you guys, our phones wouldn't be the powerhouses they are today. You'll notice the lack of anything but Imoseyon's Kernel until things are released using the new source. Once things start using source I will be posting them.

If you have any problems, feel free to join us in our IRC channel specifically for the Droid Charge
Verizon Droid Charge IRC Channel

*ROMS*

*Factory*
WARNING! These are NOT Rooted. These are FACTORY builds, do NOT expect root permissions with these ROM's. Also, the EPIQ build may still void your warranty as it is not a factory build.

*EP4D* [12/7/11]
by Pentafive

*Froyo*

*Eclipse (EE4)* [7/28/11]
by nitroglycerin33

*Gummy Charged (EE4)* [8/26/11]
by Team Gummy

*Gingerbread*

*Infinity ROM (EP4D)* [1/4/12]
by TSM

*Tweak Stock (EP4D)* [2/4/12]
by dwitherell

*Gummy Charged (EP1W)* [12/22/11]
by Team Gummy

*Infinity RAW(EP1W)* [9/29/11]
by TSM

*Eclipse (EP4D)* [2/12/12]
by nitroglycerin33

*Kernels*

*Froyo*

*Minimalist* [9/8/11]
by Imoseyon

*Gingerbread*

*Imoseyon's Kernel v4.0.0 EP4P* [11/6/11]
by Imoseyon

*PeanutButta Jelly Time* [1/30/12]
by TSM

*Tweaks*

*V6 Supercharger* [10/30/11]
by Zeppelinrox

*Loopy Smoothness Tweak* [8/22/11]
by Ipy

*3G Turbo Charger and Kick tushy Kernel Tweaks* [10/30/11]
by Zeppelinrox

*Fuju Tweak 4.0* [11/14/11]
by ForeverSupra

*Recovery*

*Clockwork Mod Recovery* [12/7/11]
by Imnuts


----------



## Rythmyc

Reserved


----------



## Rythmyc

Reserved 2


----------



## Rythmyc

Just in case


----------



## milan616

EP1Q (and F and H) is Gingerbread, no?


----------



## rooticulous

Thats funny I was gonna say the exact same thing. Ep1q is pure GB. In fact latest release.


----------



## hazard209

You can use it on froyo. I am currently. Radios are independent of their ROMs and Kernels.


----------



## Rythmyc

Like Hazard just stated, EP1Q radios are able to be used on both Froyo and Gingerbread.


----------



## blackdraggin

Thx for list. Hope it stays updated so I don't have to forum jump anymore.


----------



## Gunnermike53

Great job on the list. Could you add the themes to it as well? I contacted the staff to see if we can make this a stickie.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rythmyc

Sure, I'll add themes tonight. Got my sticky, so I'll make this an official thread tonight as well. Thanks RootzWiki!


----------



## rooticulous

But he has a ep1q rom under froyo. Yes u can use radios and kernels on a froyo rom but u cant flash a ep1q rom and call it a froyo rom cause its ginerbread.


----------



## Rythmyc

It's a stock froyo, rooted, with EP1Q radios.


----------



## Rythmyc

Actually, your right, those two are gingerbread. I'll move tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Turtlebear

Thanks for this! I had been compiling a little list in notepad just so I could keep all the kernels straight...and now I don't have to anymore. If this is maintained well it's going to be a real asset to the charge community.


----------



## Rythmyc

I frequent the forums daily, the only time I wouldn't really be able to update, is if I get deathly ill or my wife pries the computer out of my cold dead hands.


----------



## wcb4

Wrong thread...my bad


----------



## kbucksot

Update to Humble 4.5 from Danalo1979

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1293429


----------



## mdcowby

*Update: Humble 5.0 RC2 Gingerbread 2.3.6 11-9-2011 *from Danalo1979


----------



## mdcowby

mdcowby said:


> *Update: Humble 5.0 RC2 Gingerbread 2.3.6 11-9-2011 *from Danalo1979


Also

Imoseyon Kernel V4.0.0 11/6/11


----------



## Rythmyc

Yeah, you guys can tell I've been slacking! Lol, sorry the G-Nex hype has me focused on it. I'll update when I get home.


----------



## kbucksot

Rythmyc, could you change the dates by the updated ROMs that you changed? Thanks bud, and I am totally on board with the Gnexus


----------



## Rythmyc

Yeah, I'll update when I get home
Yeah, I didn't update ... Again. I'm working 12's this week so it won't happen this week. I'll update asap


----------



## kbucksot

Rythmyc said:


> Yeah, I'll update when I get home
> Yeah, I didn't update ... Again. I'm working 12's this week so it won't happen this week. I'll update asap


No rush i know work has blown up here as well.


----------



## skatastic

Where did all the links go from the OP?


----------



## Rythmyc

Everything was removed to make room for OTA releases. Anything else is outdated and most likely won't be updated.


----------



## frankydroid

Rythmyc said:


> Everything was removed to make room for OTA releases. Anything else is outdated and most likely won't be updated.


An "outdated" section would be nice. I came here hoping to find some older roms and now there's nothing xD


----------



## skatastic

frankydroid said:


> An "outdated" section would be nice. I came here hoping to find some older roms and now there's nothing xD


I agree, especially since the "OTA releases" don't yet exist. Maybe leave this post as it was but add the word "legacy" or "outdated" to the subject and start a new guide as the "OTA releases" are actually released.


----------



## velogiraptor

Rythmyc said:


> Everything was removed to make room for OTA releases. Anything else is outdated and most likely won't be updated.


I would hardly say that GummyCharged 2.1 is old or outdated...


----------



## Rythmyc

velogiraptor said:


> I would hardly say that GummyCharged 2.1 is old or outdated...


Actually, Gummy Charged IS outdated. It's two updates behind and no longer being supported. Well, It's changing names anyways.


----------



## ick

So, let me get this straight. All the links to the ROMs which enabled us to have more control are gone to make room for OTA releases? An OTA release that will basically put me back to an un-rooted state? And which will be available from the carrier OTA which negates the need to have a link on a forum for it? I honestly don't understand, I thought this site was oriented towards giving the user root access. And if running GummyCharged 2.1 what is the latest root version that can be run on the Charge?


----------



## shrike1978

You can root the OTA. Easily. Just look around. There are literally dozens of posts between here and XDA, and I really don't feel like reiterating it here when all it takes is a 15 second search. ROMs are coming, but you can't expect them to drop immediately after a release. We've only had access to the OTA for about a week and a half, and in that time, we've seen test releases (on Twitter/IRC) for two ROMs (Infinity and Humble), and verification in IRC that a third (Liberty aka Gummy) is being worked on. Now that we have a final release, the devs can actually work on things without worrying about being superceded by the next greatest release, and they have source available to make things better. It takes time. it takes patience. I'm not saying we have the best dev scene on this phone, but we do have some damn fine devs working on it.


----------



## frankydroid

ick said:


> So, let me get this straight. All the links to the ROMs which enabled us to have more control are gone to make room for OTA releases? An OTA release that will basically put me back to an un-rooted state? And which will be available from the carrier OTA which negates the need to have a link on a forum for it? I honestly don't understand, I thought this site was oriented towards giving the user root access. And if running GummyCharged 2.1 what is the latest root version that can be run on the Charge?


I think we should start being a little more humble in the requests.

Let me just start by saying Thank you, first of all, to rhythmc. I appreciate you taking the time to gather, organize, and update the links to Charge roms. I have used this thread many times to acquire the best performance for my phone!

But that being said, I feel the most recent update has reduced the usefulness of this thread. I understand that roms eventually become outdated and unsupported, but these roms still function, can be downloaded, and can be successfully installed at anytime on our device without fear of bricking.

I have just gotten the Charge and have been rom-hopping like you wouldn't believe! I am now about to go back to froyo, to see how it performs compared to gb releases (these I have not been content with). So therefore I decided to come back to this thread in hopes of a quick find, but to my dismay the roms are no longer listed!

I understand this thread is yours and you can therefore do with it as you deem fit. I just wanted to make you aware of how a user whom tried to take advantage of this thread, as intended from its creation, was unable to do so due to the post's "new direction."

If you find it necessary to continue as you have, then it might be nice to the readers if the thread was renamed to something that correctly represents the contents of this thread. Ie gb-roms or official samsung builds ONLY.

Thanks for your time, have a joyous day!


----------



## ick

The questions I asked were actually meant to find out what was going on. For me this site has been quite useful and informative in methods to root the phone. As it says right above the avatar, I am an "Android Beginner". In fact the Droid Charge is really my first Android phone (well, there was a brief 2 weeks with the original Motorola Droid... but that didn't work out so swell). I actually only found out that GB for this phone came out by visiting here and was digging for more information. I am aware that there are other rooted OTA ROMs but as of now, none of them seem to reside here or at least no longer reside here. One of the things that I really appreciated was the way the pages here were organized with some very effective and well thought out ROMs by the developers. It really was a sort of one stop shop for me and many others I am sure. I in no way meant to come off as impatient or ungrateful but was confused when I go here and found no link to ROMs.


----------



## Rythmyc

I'll explain everything in more detail tonight when I get home.


----------



## Rythmyc

Let me clear some things up some of you may not be aware of. Until recently Gingerbread source code wasn't released. Which means the Gingerbread ROM's and Kernels were what was called "hacked". The ROM's and Kernels were not performing as well as they could have. Now that source code is out, and imnuts had the problem fixed with the source code which was found. We will likely see a couple of ROM's release. These ROM's will perform MUCH better than the ones you have previously been on. There's NO reason to run the older ROM's you would have normally found here. So why would you even want to download them to begin with? They are still here on the forums, you just have to do a little more digging to find them. If you want to make your phone slower than it should be. You can dig and find the older releases of these ROM's.


----------



## shrike1978

Rythmyc said:


> Now that source code is out, and imnuts had the problem fixed with the source code which was found.


Am I reading this wrong, or are you saying that imnuts found the config problem in the kernel source? I haven't been in IRC for a couple of days, so I haven't been keeping up.


----------



## Rythmyc

shrike1978 said:


> Am I reading this wrong, or are you saying that imnuts found the config problem in the kernel source? I haven't been in IRC for a couple of days, so I haven't been keeping up.


Don't quote me, he may still be using a hacked kernel.


----------



## imnuts

Still using a hacked kernel. Haven't gotten around to playing with the config file anymore.


----------



## PhillySports

Perhaps somewhat of a noob question, but . . . I was running EP4P leak, went back to stock EE4 and took the OTA. I have rooted by flashing clockwork recovery and then installing superuser zip form the SD card. Root appears to be working correctly.

I would now like to do the voodoo lagfix. Do we have a kernel yet that will work with the OTA? Will the IMOSEYON EP4P Kernel listed in this forum work or are we still waiting on the devs to release a kernel with voodoo lagfix for the OTA. (Not that I am complaining if we are, as it has only been a couple days, just wondering if one is out there).

Thanks for any help!


----------



## shrike1978

imoseyon 4.0.0 works. I haven't had any issues with it. imnuts and imoseyon are both eventually going to work on kernels from source, but until then both are shipping EP4P based repacks.


----------



## kermur

Rythmyc said:


> There's NO reason to run the older ROM's you would have normally found here. So why would you even want to download them to begin with? They are still here on the forums, you just have to do a little more digging to find them. If you want to make your phone slower than it should be. You can dig and find the older releases of these ROM's.


This is really your opinion. I appreciate all of your efforts along with the efforts of all the devs but deleting all the links was unnecessary IMO. And where are the radios? I do not want to sound like a jerk but did you really need to "make room" for the OTAs? Its not like this board runs off of 5 1/4" floppies.

All that said, it was this thread in particular that prompted me to $contribute to this site...

Kermur


----------



## Rythmyc

I'll re-compile the list, but it may not happen until this weekend.


----------



## mowbray1

Rythmyc said:


> Actually, Gummy Charged IS outdated. It's two updates behind and no longer being supported. Well, It's changing names anyways.


I thought gummy charged 2.x was a updated rom to froyo,,
then came ginger bread and a few updates so far.


----------



## tazer2death

I don't think GummyCharged was updated on 12/22/11

You may have accidentally changed it because I notice TweakStock was updated on this date.


----------



## scotttr

What's the proper link for IRC? The one posted has not worked for a while.
Thanks for putting the list back.


----------



## mowbray1

the list needs some work..when i clicked on the "http://www.eclipserom.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=82"
i was taken to a no mans land and no eclips..


----------



## mowbray1

Rythmyc said:


> Hey guys, here is a list of all the available Roms / Kernels / Radios / Tweaks / Themes for the Verizon Droid Charge. I wanted to thank our current Dev's for the time and effort they have put forth towards the released and un-released roms / kernels and radios we have available. Without you guys, our phones wouldn't be the powerhouses they are today. You'll notice the lack of anything but Imoseyon's Kernel until things are released using the new source. Once things start using source I will be posting them.
> 
> If you have any problems, feel free to join us in our IRC channel specifically for the Droid Charge
> Verizon Droid Charge IRC Channel
> 
> *ROMS*
> 
> *Factory*
> WARNING! These are NOT Rooted. These are FACTORY builds, do NOT expect root permissions with these ROM's. Also, the EPIQ build may still void your warranty as it is not a factory build.
> 
> *EP4D* [12/7/11]
> by Pentafive
> 
> *Froyo*
> 
> *Eclipse (EE4)* [7/28/11]
> by nitroglycerin33
> 
> *Gummy Charged (EE4)* [8/26/11]
> by Team Gummy
> 
> *Gingerbread*
> 
> *Infinity ROM (EP4D)* [1/4/12]
> by TSM
> 
> *Tweak Stock (EP4D)* [2/4/12]
> by dwitherell
> 
> *Gummy Charged (EP1W)* [12/22/11]
> by Team Gummy
> 
> *Infinity RAW(EP1W)* [9/29/11]
> by TSM
> 
> *Eclipse (EP4D)* [2/12/12]
> by nitroglycerin33
> 
> *Kernels*
> 
> *Froyo*
> 
> *Minimalist* [9/8/11]
> by Imoseyon
> 
> *Gingerbread*
> 
> *Imoseyon's Kernel v4.0.0 EP4P* [11/6/11]
> by Imoseyon
> 
> *PeanutButta Jelly Time* [1/30/12]
> by TSM
> 
> *Tweaks*
> 
> *V6 Supercharger* [10/30/11]
> by Zeppelinrox
> 
> *Loopy Smoothness Tweak* [8/22/11]
> by Ipy
> 
> *3G Turbo Charger and Kick tushy Kernel Tweaks* [10/30/11]
> by Zeppelinrox
> 
> *Fuju Tweak 4.0* [11/14/11]
> by ForeverSupra
> 
> *Recovery*
> 
> *Clockwork Mod Recovery* [12/7/11]
> by Imnuts


you need to add "Eclipse 2.0" for Droid Charge......
just a thought


----------



## jeffsasse

Add the CM9 ICS ROM, will ya? List is getting out of date.


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o

Needs some updating


----------



## jto101680

Are any of the tweaks in this worth flashing anymore? Other than the latest and greatest fugu of course.

Twizzled 3.0 Beta2 jelly black 5.0


----------

